# keyboard don"t work on KDE4



## marlemus (May 19, 2009)

Hi. I have been instaled FreeBSD 7.2 RELEASED.
I get install Kde4 but I have a problem when it run. Althoug the keyboard and mouse works on FreeBSD (console mode) when I start the KDE4 isn't enabled. I don't understand it. Everybody help me?
Thank you

PD: excuse for my english, but I'm from Colombia. Bye


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2009)

Hal and dbus are probably not running. Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## marlemus (May 19, 2009)

*(solved) I get work with Keyboard and mouse. Thank you*

Yes!!!! That was the problem. I added those words in the rc.conf file and it works succesfully. Thank you very much. I follow reading handbook FBSD because now I have try configure the internet service, network  and other  something I need.  Bye


----------



## vernerd (May 22, 2009)

*It woks*

Just installed FreeBSD 7.2, and had the same problem with keyboard and mouse. Thank you for this solution. It solved my problem too.


----------



## cpcnw (May 28, 2009)

Yes, this helped solve my issue. Aparently Xorg can be built without this dependancy on hald and you can use your traditional xorg.conf settings [in which you can also disable autodetecting peripherals]

However, I cant seem to get the UK pound [currency] sign working at all - not even at the console and I have tried all the UK keymaps and different fonts.

Obscurely at 'Login:' I do actually get it, but when logged in I get a beep [in x nothing]

Analyse that !!!


----------



## BuSerD (May 28, 2009)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> However, I cant seem to get the UK pound [currency] sign working at all - not even at the console and I have tried all the UK keymaps and different fonts.



How are you setting the keymaps and are there any other symbols/signs that display this behavior using the various keymaps?


----------



## cpcnw (May 31, 2009)

Its just the Â£ sign that beeps and doesnt do anything. Its as if its being interpreted wrongly. I plugged my 7.1 disc back in yesterday and Â£ signs work perfectly in console and x. Ive tried various keymaps as I have been told by people on the questions mailing list but it doesnt help. I have ven unplugged my kvm and returned to a standard KB and re-isntalled 7.2 [minimal] and yet still no Â£ signs. This is a show stopper as far as Im concerned. Does _anybody_ have Â£ signs working in 7.2 ??? How do I report this as a bug?


----------

